

Scala 2.9.0 final - larssonvomdach
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/9483

======
riobard
Finally we don't have to change the code to run by interpreter or compiler!
Fixed one of the most annoying thing for me.

------
petervandijck
Says our lead programmer: "The new parallel collections are amazing!"

~~~
kingcub
This to me is amazing in it's brevity:

    
    
      //Uses 4 threads
      (1 to 4).par.foreach(x => /*some long computation*/ }
    

I'd love to see how other languages can do it more tersely with their standard
libraries.

~~~
spamizbad
In python:

    
    
      from multiprocessing import Pool
      p = Pool(4) # 4 worker threads
      p.map(somefunc, someiter)
    

Not sure if this is apples-to-apples. Regardless, I'm always skeptical of the
behavior of threaded code, even if it's embarrassingly parallel stuff that is
divided among workers.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
Unfortunately the multiprocessing module is a lot less efficient in many
cases. Scala doesn't have to copy the entire collection across process
boundaries or launch the runtime multiple times. (In this particular rather
trivial example it doesn't matter much because an Int range is used). I'm
afraid Python is losing out in the parallel world due to the GIL as more CPU
cores become the norm.

------
cdmckay
I really hate that their collection joining method is called `mkString`
instead of `join` like it is in C#, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, and others.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I don't hate it as such, but it did make me do a double-take to figure it out.

THAT part of it I hate; we, as programmers, often rely far too heavily and
broadly on mapping what we see to what it means. Call stuff what it is.

------
andrewcooke
anyone know when the pace of evolution of scala will drop?

~~~
paulitex
how could that possibly be known? Hopefully never, if you ask me.

~~~
andrewcooke
for what it's worth, there's nothing magical (or random) about computer
languages - they tend to become more stable over time because they (1) reach
some level of internal consistency and (2) become more popular (pressure for
backwards consistency).

so yes, it probably is possible to answer this question to some degree if
you've been watching scala grow. i haven't, which is why i asked.

